# Best mattress for pregnancy?



## MrsReady2bMama (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi there,

My husband and I just found out we are expecting #2 and couldn't be more thrilled!

Coincidentally, we are desperately in need of a new mattress and will be looking this weekend I think. Does anyone have any thoughts on which type(s) of mattress is best for pregnancy? Sleep number? Temperpedic? Other??

TIA!
Gina


----------



## azohri (Aug 19, 2008)

We love our latex savvyrest king mattress. It was expensive, but worth it to avoid all the fire retardants and other toxic stuff in regular mattresses, plus we don't have to buy a crib!


----------



## MrsReady2bMama (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks! I will add this to our list


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

Sleep number bed. (Select Comfort, I think) No question. I adjust the number as I get bigger. I'd bet you could even sleep on your tummy for a lot of the pg if you dialed the number down and so desired.


----------



## snowmom5 (May 8, 2008)

Another latex fan here (my mom sells mattresses). We got our king latex (made by Prana) a couple pregnancies ago - actually it was DH's idea, since I think I was taking up too much room in the old queen bed.

But those are pretty expensive. In lieu of that, I'd go with a decent pillowtop PLUS a memory foam topper - we just got some at Costco recently for some other beds.


----------



## azohri (Aug 19, 2008)

Sure, if you're buying a new mattress anyway I'd suggest definitely looking into the health related issues. In New Zealand they are convinced that off gassing from mattresses is the cause of SIDS! And it isn't good for any of the rest of us either, especially breast feeding mamas who get PBDEs building up in their milk (which means our babies end up with a higher body load than we have).







:


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

We just bought a king sized Sultan Hasselback from Ikea. My back is thanking me, it made rolling over at 9mo pregnant easier. Should have done that before. No flame retardants in Ikea mattresses.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azohri* 
We love our latex savvyrest king mattress. It was expensive, but worth it to avoid all the fire retardants and other toxic stuff in regular mattresses, plus we don't have to buy a crib!

OOh, do you really love it? We will be in the area this weekend and plan to test the mattress out in person. I've been wanting a Savvyrest for a couple years now. What model did you get? I'm not sure we can quite justify the expense right now, but this is probably the mattress we will buy when we DO replace our bed.


----------



## milansmommy (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azohri* 
We love our latex savvyrest king mattress. It was expensive, but worth it to avoid all the fire retardants and other toxic stuff in regular mattresses, plus we don't have to buy a crib!


That's what we have also and we LOVE it! It's a big investment but very worth it! Definitely don't buy a tempur-pedic. Do some research and you'll see how bad they are. Nursing mothers are not supposed to sleep on them because the toxic chemicals can get into their milk. Scary stuff. Sorry I don't have the resources to quote, I just did some research for my sister who was thinking of buying one.


----------



## milansmommy (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
OOh, do you really love it? We will be in the area this weekend and plan to test the mattress out in person. I've been wanting a Savvyrest for a couple years now. What model did you get? I'm not sure we can quite justify the expense right now, but this is probably the mattress we will buy when we DO replace our bed.

I know you were asking another member but since we have the same mattress I was going to share what we decided to go with. We went and tried them out in person to see what we liked which was a really good idea. We ended up with the Organic Serenity (although the pillow top was very tempting but even more expensive). We got the Talalay because it was much softer. The cool thing is that you you can customize each side of the bed. I have med/soft/soft and dh has firm/soft/soft. We just ordered ds one last week.


----------



## lynk63 (Mar 3, 2014)

There is an amazing product called Mom's Nest check it out at mypregnancymattress.com. Not only is it affordable but also patented. Whether your a side sleeper or sleep on your belly this mattress overlay is affordable and will ensure a good night's rest.

C


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

We LOVE our Sleep Number. We got just the C2, I think, and you can actually add your own mattress topper inside the mattress (up to 2", we got an inch and a half one), which we did. It is amazing. Love it so much. Our prior mattress was a hand-me-down that was probably at least 25 years old, so we were definitely LONG overdue for something new.


----------



## eggsandpancakes (Oct 16, 2007)

you'll have to pry my waterbed out from under my cold, dead body. When I'm huge and pregnant, I sleep in the crack beaten the wood side and the mattress, and my belly is supported.


----------

